
China Ready to Target Apple, Qualcomm, Cisco, Boeing for US Huawei Ban - aspenmayer
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1188491.shtml
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

China ready to target Apple, Qualcomm, Cisco and Boeing in retaliation against
US' Huawei ban: source

